# My Two Tanks



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Here are a few pics of my 90 Gallon Reef tank with a 30 gallon sump, and my 120 Gallon discus tank:

Full shot









My Three Amigos









My Goby Pair:









Some corals:









































My Nem:









And here is my Beautiful Discus:

Full tank:









And some fish:

























Hope you enjoy!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow, reef and discus. Hope your education gets you a good paying job, you'll need it. Good to hear you'll still alive. Tanks look awesome.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks EMC!

Yeah and I thought the Discus tank was expensive, oh well, I've got the bug now nothing I can do about it now

At least I've done a good job of saving up money thru college and still have a job now anyways... more money would just be nice lol


----------

